# Agreement Help



## HammrDwn (Dec 5, 2012)

Im a small contractor in Las Vegas that finally has the stability to take on some workers. Im trying to keep it simple ans hire the help as independant contractors and 1099. My concern is habing these guys working and getting hurt on my site... Does anyone have any suggestions on how i can find some of these waiver forms without me hiring a liar... I mean lawyer ??? Thank you in advance.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Well, logically, you would require them to provide you with a certificate of insurance proving they're covered by work comp and liability so your insurance company doesn't make you pay for their insurance. I don't think there's a waiver out there that legitimately absolves you from responsibility. 

It does sound to me like you're just saying they're independent contractors to avoid having to have employees, pay taxes, unemployment, work comp, etc. Are they truly independent, have their own tools, set their own hours, bill you for each job, not being paid hourly?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

IRS has very explicit guidelines governing independent contractors.

It sounds more like you are trying to avoid an overhead burden.

If workers are on your job you will pay for comp insurance if they don't have it.

There is no such waiver for them to sign.


----------



## Runnerguy (Dec 4, 2012)

If they're working regular hours and are in every way W-2 guys except for the 1099 part, whatever agreement you have with them won't be much good if they get hurt.

And that's outside what the IRS may think of the arrangement.

Doug


----------



## scraigc (Aug 2, 2010)

They will have to work under their on subcontract agreements, carry their own insurance, and provide their own materials or will be deemed as employees in the event of an injury or irs audit


----------

